# Bolt video resolution problem/question



## Pixel (Jan 10, 2003)

I recently bought a new Sony 4K TV. It's a XBR-55X930D. According to the TVs specs, it supports a couple of flavors of 2160p inputs - that is, 4096 x 2160p @ 24 & 60Hz & 3840 x 2160p @ 24, 30 & 60Hz. That's great, but when I attempt to check the Bolt's output to use the 2160 60fps selection, it won't let me. The test formats doesn't display a picture either.

I don't understand. Apparently my TV supports that resolution, the Bolt can output it, yet it's not working. 

FWIW, I'm using a 10 foot long Blue Jeans HDMI cable. I no longer have the one that came with the Bolt. That's been lost for a while. And it probably wasn't 10 feet long anyway. I use that same HDMI cable to connect my 4K blu ray player to the TV just fine. I get the 4K picture I want.

I'm sure I'm not understanding something. Please help.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

what happens if you manually select the resolution? With my Sony 850C I have 1080P24/60 and 2160P24/60 manually checked and it works fine with it.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

Any help here?
SONY | eSupport - A 4K video (50p/60p) from an external device is not displayed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Do you have ENhanced FOrmat unslected? At least with the 2015 Sony models this was supposed to only be used for a device that has HDR. Which the Bolt doesn't currently have. And that setting would sometimes cause issues with devices that didn't have HDR if Enhanced was enabled for them. Otherwise did you try manually selecting the resolutions?


----------



## Pixel (Jan 10, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Do you have ENhanced FOrmat unslected? At least with the 2015 Sony models this was supposed to only be used for a device that has HDR. Which the Bolt doesn't currently have. And that setting would sometimes cause issues with devices that didn't have HDR if Enhanced was enabled for them. Otherwise did you try manually selecting the resolutions?


Yes, I have the input set to the Enhanced Format for the specific HDMI port I'm using for the TIVO. Perhaps your point about being only for HDR devices is the issue. My 4K blu ray player is definitely one of those.


----------



## Pixel (Jan 10, 2003)

cybergrimes said:


> Any help here?
> SONY | eSupport - A 4K video (50p/60p) from an external device is not displayed.


Not sure I see any help there but I'll investigate that some more.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Pixel said:


> Yes, I have the input set to the Enhanced Format for the specific HDMI port I'm using for the TIVO. Perhaps your point about being only for HDR devices is the issue. My 4K blu ray player is definitely one of those.


Yes. I'm saying make sure the port is NOT set to enhanced when using the Bolt.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Also read this, the Bolt does not work with all 4k TV's and devices, it requires everything to be hdmi 2.0 and hdcp 2.2.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/4K-UHD-Resolution


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Do you have ENhanced FOrmat unslected? At least with the 2015 Sony models this was supposed to only be used for a device that has HDR. Which the Bolt doesn't currently have. And that setting would sometimes cause issues with devices that didn't have HDR if Enhanced was enabled for them. Otherwise did you try manually selecting the resolutions?


I have a Samsung 4k and I have HDR+ mode and UHD both on and the Bolt works.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Pixel said:


> I recently bought a new Sony 4K TV. It's a XBR-55X930D. According to the TVs specs, it supports a couple of flavors of 2160p inputs - that is, 4096 x 2160p @ 24 & 60Hz & 3840 x 2160p @ 24, 30 & 60Hz. That's great, but when I attempt to check the Bolt's output to use the 2160 60fps selection, it won't let me. The test formats doesn't display a picture either.
> 
> I don't understand. Apparently my TV supports that resolution, the Bolt can output it, yet it's not working.
> 
> ...


It could be your hdmi cable, see if its fully hdmi 2.0 and hdcp 2.2 compliant, if not it will not work. I had this problem as not all hdmi cables are the same like some seem to think.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> Also read this, the Bolt does not work with all 4k TV's and devices, it requires everything to be hdmi 2.0 and hdcp 2.2.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/4K-UHD-Resolution


This isn't a TiVo requirement, it is the industry standard and required for any (and all) 4K/UHD devices to be able to provide copy protected 4K video to a 4K/UHD TV.

Many of the 4K TVs sold in the past will not work with any 4K/UHD streamer or UHD Blu-Ray player. In fact there were some 4K TVs sold that didn't have built in 4K apps where there is no way at all to provide native copy protected 4K/UHD content to them.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> This isn't a TiVo requirement, it is the industry standard and required for any (and all) 4K/UHD devices to be able to provide copy protected 4K video to a 4K/UHD TV.
> 
> Many of the 4K TVs sold in the past will not work with any 4K/UHD streamer or UHD Blu-Ray player. In fact there were some 4K TVs sold that didn't have built in 4K apps where there is no way at all to provide native copy protected 4K/UHD content to them.


Thanks I did not know that. I had to replace my longer hdmi and splitter with newer ones due to this.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

HDMI 2.0 is only absolutely required for [email protected] and possibly HDR; HDCP 2.2 is only required for video from commercial sources protected by it. You can watch 2160p24 and 2160p30 clips on YouTube on a HDMI 1.4/HDCP 1.4 connection and some devices will play it, like my Roku Premiere+. TiVo requires both HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 to consider your device to be 4K-capable. Attach it to an HDMI 1.4/HDCP 2.2 connection and you won't see 4K from either Netflix or YouTube.

I just played with my Roku Premiere+, attaching it directly to HDMI 1 on my television, a 2014 Vizio P-602ui-B3; normally it's attached to an input on my Onkyo TX-NR545 which is attached to HDMI 5, the only HDMI 2.0-capable connection on the TV. HDMI 1, 2 and 5 are all HDCP 2.2 capable; 1 & 2 are HDCP 1.4. Attached to HDMI 5, everything from every app gets output as [email protected], upconverted if the source resolution is lower; attached to HDMI 1, which, being HDMI 1.4 cannot do 2160 res at 60Hz, I see the following:

In VUDU, UHD titles are played as [email protected]; 1080p content gets played as [email protected]
Netflix does not recognize the device as being 4K capable; the 4K UHD genre doesn't show up in its UI and titles with 4K encodes only play up to 1080, all at 60Hz.
Amazon outputs all 24p content as [email protected], whether it has 4K encodes or not. I didn't try anything old TV (usually encoded at 30Hz) or British TV (practically always 25Hz).
YouTube 4K clips are output at either 24Hz or 30Hz, depending upon the encoding.
Everything else that I tried (Plex, Hulu, HBO Go, etc) is output as [email protected]

Before switching to HDMI 1, I set the Display Type to 1080p; after switching I set it to 4K, which it labelled "4K (30Hz)" or something like that. It primarily displayed everything as [email protected] unless it was playing 4K video or any 24p video from Amazon. After I plugged it back into the AVR the behavior continued until I set it to 1080p and then back to 4K, even though it had changed the Display Type label to "4K (60Hz)".

I thought that Roku didn't output 24p because it wasn't capable but that turns out not to be the case. If I trick it into that state it becomes my best player for 4K VUDU and for Amazon (Amazon on TiVo Bolt outputs 24p, but it's flakey and does not yet support 4K video). It's not the best player for Netflix, but I rarely use it for that anyway.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HDMi 2.0a and higher is required for the 4k HDR content.

Since a recent Roku Ultra/Premiere+ update last week, people reported it outputting 24P.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> HDMi 2.0a and higher is required for the 4k HDR content.


Yeah; I thought that it might be required for HDR. HDMI 1.4 is adequate for non-HDR 4K video at 24Hz or 30Hz. Of course TiVo does not support HDR yet so it could allow output of at least non-HDR YouTube 4K to HDMI 1.4/HDCP 1.4 monitors and output of just about anything other 4K (24- or 30Hz) over HDMI 1.4/HDCP 2.2 connections. Of course it simplifies things to require both HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 for any 4K, but they could provide some limited support of lower-spec devices for the poor folks who were too early adopters.


> Since a recent Roku Ultra/Premiere+ update last week, people reported it outputting 24P.


Can you link to those reports? What are they getting 24Hz output from? I'm still at 7.2.2 on my Premiere+.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Not every port on TVs always support the 60fps, for example only one of my five ports supports 4K 60fps, the others are all 24fps. (I have vizio m43-c1) so try another port.


----------



## tneison (Jul 15, 2012)

Not sure if this applies but if you have an AVR in the middle between the Bolt and your 4K set that could also be your issue, especially if it is an older AVR it won't be able to handle 60fps. I also second the opinion someone else posted about checking your cables, they need to be the high speed 2.0 / HDCP 2.2 type bought fairly recently not a cable you had from years ago that is most likely not compliant.

What I personally found works the best for me is set the Tivo Bold to 720p and 1080i only, I let my TV do all of the scaling and have my AVR pass that to my TV. My AVR can handle the 4k/60fps but I wanted all processing done on the TV. In my case I use the built in streaming apps on my LG OLED since those support HDR and Dolby Vision, which the Bolt can't do anyways so anything coming from the Bolt will only be 720/1080. I'm only a few days into this setup but that's what I found so far.


----------

